# Jeep liberty with western snow plow



## Plow_king

I have an older Western uni-mount that I had on my 88 Ranger, would it be possible to adapt this to my liberty? Or would it be best to sell it and buy a snow way?


----------



## festerw

Would it be possible, yes. However the amount of time and money used to do it would be better spent on a newer plow compatible with your Jeep.


----------



## salopez

actually its not too bad, if you get the blizzard mount. weld the unimount to it and go from there...

the current plows that fit it are not that great.


----------



## basher

Plow_king;796964 said:


> I have an older Western uni-mount that I had on my 88 Ranger, would it be possible to adapt this to my liberty? Or would it be best to sell it and buy a snow way?


We've done a couple of these (liberty and Snoway 22 series) excellent driveway machines. Have one customer who likes his better then his previous Wrangler


----------



## Plow_king

Thanks for the info guys.

From what i've found there isn't an older western mount that will bolt up to my liberty. So it would all have to be custom?

This is only going to be used for personal driveway and fathers driveway.


----------

